# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

## slasher

Hi peeps, just came in, looks good in here, just saying hi.

I have coldwater fish, used to keep lots of tropicals years n years ago, but only coldwater for long time now.

----------


## Kirsty

Hi and Welcome to the site.    :smilie:

----------


## Timo

Hi slasher welcome to the forum  :fkwelcome:

----------


## Gary R

Sorry been having trouble me my pc last few days 

Welcome to Fish-Keeping slasher  :Wink: 

Regards Gary

----------


## berley

hello slasher - welcome to fish-keeping 

hope you enjoy the forum, im sure you will tho  :Smile:

----------


## dekdel

hi slasher i'am a newbie here nice to meet you.

dekdel

----------

